# BBQ Sauce



## eschatts (Jul 30, 2001)

Was just wondering if anyone here has a good recipe for a good hot bbq sauce.

Ed


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

The spicey sweet baby rays:lol:


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I second that.... 




brianroy6 said:


> The spicey sweet baby rays:lol:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

heck
ANY flavor sweet baby rays.:evil:


----------



## Scotty Hoovers Dad (Mar 21, 2006)

BEST and CHEAP sauce is== 1/2 can coke to 1/2 can water...
equal parts in other words.... it will thicken and is GREAT on everything..


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Scotty Hoovers Dad said:


> BEST and CHEAP sauce is== 1/2 can coke to 1/2 can water...
> equal parts in other words.... it will thicken and is GREAT on everything..


I've used coca-cola classic many times but never cut with water......typically with ketchup/honey mustard/franks red hot sauce/brown sugar

If you want it hotter....add some crushed red pepper flakes

I will also add that you can hardly beat sweet baby rays.........but a coca-cola based BBQ sauce rocks!


----------

